# tri-lite tjet gears



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

:wave: i was able to get a set of trilite gears from bear6969 shortly before he passed away and i have never used them.there was a hand written note from him "build a rocketship" well....now i want to build a rocketship and leave this planet but, if i ruin 1 of them i would like more. anybody know if thet are still available?guess i should have posted a pic.thanx tuners!:thumbsup:


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Howdy:
I think RTHO has them but you will have to buy a set of 2 .
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Ahh yes, Bear. Awsome dude. 

I bought many things from him. He is sorely missed.


----------

